# Craigslist laughable.



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

*Taking Bids on Plumbing - $1 (Aurora)*

Date: 2010-01-14, 3:19PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



Hello, 
I am in need of some plumbing work and am taking bids for the project. I need to install a NEW bathroom downstairs on a concrete slab. I have a jetted two-person tub that I will need to have a drain installed for, as well as a drain for a toilet. I would be willing to take any GOOD suggestions that would be alternative to having to break through the concrete foundation without ruining the integrity of the work (perhaps a back-flush toilet and placing the tub on a riser with the plumbing underneath??) I will be installing the actual tub, toilet, sink, etc. You need to be able to do the work, pull all of the required permits, and be responsible for any damages to yourself or my property. I will be looking over your shoulder throughout the whole process and I will also be able to help out with anything you might need a second pair of hands for. This could also involve fixing the existing floor drains (if the concrete slab is actually broken out). Please send me your bids and I will get back to you as soon as I have had a chance to go through all of them. Thank you for your time! 


Location: Aurora
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 1552929777



Can you believe he expects a plumber to pull the permits etc and he will be installing the fixtures!? plus he will be up you rear the whole time. These people are something else.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Can you believe he expects a plumber to pull the permits etc and he will be installing the fixtures!? plus he will be up you rear the whole time. These people are something else.


I wonder if anyone will respond? It sounds like he expects bids sight unseen! Only a total masochistic contractor would respond to an ad like this. It just screams "run away!"


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Send him a bid for 5000 dollars for the plumbing and add an addendum of 2000 dollars for pulling his head out of your butt after you are done.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The part about being responsible for his property and the part about him looking over my shoulder.........You gotta be kiddin me....I'd laugh in the guys face literally.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

You know someone will call. You would have to be stupid to get involved in that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nacho can do it! :laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Yea, but nacho won't be able to pull the permit and I bet has no insurance. :laughing: This guy wants to pay nacjo's price but get all the coverage of a REAL company. :yes:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Lets all of us respond to his ad with bids between $600 and $700 and get his chops slobbering then string him along awhile before ignoring him completely. I'm going in at $680. Who's next?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

We had a story in the paper today but some jerk plumber doing free frozen water pipe repairs last week during the cold weather. I should send that guy his number.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Dang it Jim your link doesn't work. I'm going to craigslist and try to find it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> We had a story in the paper today but some jerk plumber doing free frozen water pipe repairs last week during the cold weather. I should send that guy his number.


 That guys a genius..He will make all his money back in a month from that,I'm sure he screened those calls.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This link works!
http://denver.craigslist.org/wan/1552929777.html
:thumbup:

I'm gonna submit a bid for a dollar two eighty...:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I need to make a special email account for ads like these..:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I tried to place a bid of $20.00 per hr. and drive from Texas if he could respond in 2 seconds. It didn't go through.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in for $680 :thumbup:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Email sent. I asked for more information. We'll see if he responds. I used to mess with the Nigerian scammers back in the day. Hopefully I can have some fun and string him along for awhile.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pipedoc said:


> Email sent. I asked for more information. We'll see if he responds. *I used to mess with the Nigerian scammers back in the day.* Hopefully I can have some fun and string him along for awhile.


Scambaiting can be fun! :thumbup:

I used to give my name a David Duke when I was scambaiting. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Scambaiting can be fun! :thumbup:
> 
> I used to give my name a David Duke when I was scambaiting. :laughing:


 Thats the dude that was a lousianna senator or congressman and was also in the klu klux Klan :laughing:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Scambaiting can be fun! :thumbup:
> 
> I used to give my name a David Duke when I was scambaiting. :laughing:


 
I sent him an email from my Richard Mussell Google mail account. But you can call me Dick.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Thats the dude that was a lousianna senator or congressman and was also in the klu klux Klan :laughing:


For some reason the Nigerians didn't know that... :laughing:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Based on what information youve provided we would be abl eto do the job for $685. I will provide you with all necessary license and insurance certificates and pull all necessary permits. I am available to start immediately. Thank you for your consideration.

Sincerely 
Chris


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have had people want to do some of the plumbing to save money and I always tell them I need to do all of it or nothing. I don't put my name to a homeowners work.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dear Dip Sh!t,
I read your ad, and came up with a price for your work. I know that I will hate every ounce of your presence during the time I will be in your home. Hope fully this is a number that we can both agree upon for the pain in the ass work that I am about to endure with your stupid ass. 

My bid contains the following scope of work and prices.

Material and labor to install your piece of **** tub that was probably bought from a HUD house auction, your piece of **** toilet that you probably stole off a job at the office you waste tax dollars at, and to let your stupid ass TRY and help me, but let's face it, you will only be in the way and makes things slower than they need to be is:

$53,987.63

Of that, $1,245.33 will be in material alone. Please give me a call at your lesiure, or you can respond by mail at :

Jump Off a Bridge and Die
Corner of Eat Sh!t and who gives a fug,
jerk off USA, 3231 your a douche.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

rsp------:rockon::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey RSP,
how do you really feel?


:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

And on other fourm sites I get beat up for defending the trade. Imagine that?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay, I'm tired of you guys sending me these made up bids!! If you don't start sending me some real estimates, I'm going to have to go to the boxes and see if they can help....


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Okay, I'm tired of you guys sending me these made up bids!! If you don't start sending me some real estimates, I'm going to have to go to the boxes and see if they can help....


Well i hear the orange box can help. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

See signor, my name is Pedro and I weel do yur steenking plooming for 5 dollars an hour. 
You want my license #? 
I dont need no steenking license.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It is laughable BUT, sad thing is that some plumber will respond and do the work. You can take that to the bank.

RSP - you crack me up!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> It is laughable BUT, sad thing is that some plumber will respond and do the work. You can take that to the bank.


Sad but true.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Do people really use that craigslist? Seems a bit impersonal. Maybe people have to much time on their hands.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I just responded that I would do the work for free if I could smack his head with a rubber mallet.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

dankman said:


> I just responded that I would do the work for free if I could smack his head with a rubber mallet.


 
haha


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone heard back? I'm in for $680 I guess I am too high.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

dankman said:


> I just responded that I would do the work for free if I could smack his head with a rubber mallet.


 
:bangin: :laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Boy, I'd just be KILLING myself to get THAT job. I NEED some homeowner standing over my shoulder telling me how to do my work, and that I am not doing it how HE would do it. Typically when the homeowner starts to watch me I either hand him some tools, or ask him if I'm doing it right.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

"ahhhemm"

Hello,

I was came across your advertisement on Craig's list and would like to put in my bid, if you are still interested. I am a master plumber with over 25 years of residential basement bathroom renovations. 

Breaking the concrete floor is almost never necessary when doing a basement renovation. It is dirty, dusty and leaves more work than you began with. 

What we have done for many of our previous basement bathroom renovations is use a sump pump (not an ejector pump. Many plumbers will try and sell you these, but they are to expensive and unnecessary. Only used in commercial situations). So, we will purchase a small sump pump (usually only 1 1/2" is needed with a 2 gallon sump pit) and drain everything into that. It can discharge objects up to the size of a golf ball without disturbing the venting system. I have even lost a small broom to a mean little sump pump before. This has become a standard test for ALL sump pump testing. (a free tip for you: To test the strength of your sump pump, place a medium size mop into it and see if it can discharge it. If not, you need a larger sump pump).

I can place all of the pipes in the corner of the room, thus blending into the surroundings. Wishwab co. is a manufacturer from the area that creates pipes with decorative designs. They have many different varieties of colors to choose from. I'm sure we can also manage to hide all of the piping behind and under the bathtub, including the stack vent needed for the wash room. 

The plumbing code also dictates that a circuit vent is required on all large bathtubs (because of the high flow rate of the liquid discharging into the sump pump). This will unfortunately add to the final cost price. About $11.

There are many different toilets that can be installed above the floor. The saniflo system you were referring to in your ad works, but there are better systems. I would recommend a rear discharging tank-type American Standard toilet. This would leave the discharge pipe above the concrete floor and give you the ability to maneuver your piping easily. The benefit of these toilets are that, because of the powerful flush, the discharge can be connected to a flexible 2" hose. Which will give you the ability to run up and down over things in the basement. We can even bring it up into the partition and through the floor joists, thus concealing the pipes. 

I would also recommend that you purchase a brand called Price Phisher faucets for your bathroom faucet and flush valves. They are inexpensive and last you more than a lifetime without ANY problems. I have seen these faucets that have been installed over 75 years ago, and never had to have a ball bearing replaced!

I am also very confident in my work and welcome you to watch me work. If you help out, I can also lower my price. Fair is fair right?

The pricing (which includes labor) is as follows:

Venting: $36
Drainage (including special 2" flex hose): $45
Sump Pump and sump pit: $44.99
Rear discharging toilet: $99.99
Wood (to build a stand for the toilet): $11.49
Circuit vent: $11

Total: $284.47


Thank you for this opportunity Sir,

Mark
Rampage Plumbing
Lic #: 13324523


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dear Dip Sh!t,
> I read your ad, and came up with a price for your work. I know that I will hate every ounce of your presence during the time I will be in your home. Hope fully this is a number that we can both agree upon for the pain in the ass work that I am about to endure with your stupid ass.
> 
> My bid contains the following scope of work and prices.
> ...


Give the guy a break, he's just trying to save some mula for that ski week in Aspen.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Man I am cleaning off my desk and email inbox today. I came across a couple emails that this fool actually sent back asking when I could start and if I am licensed etc. WOW!


----------

